# [SOLVED][X11]Problem ze sterownikami

## s!l3ntboy

Witam  :Wink:  !

Moj problem przedstawia sie nastepujaco:

Po zainstalowaniu xorg'a i skonfigurowaniu poprzez plik xorg.conf nie jestem w stanie odpalic serwera X'ow, gdyz wyskakuje nastepujacy komunikat:

```

(EE) No devices detected

```

najgorsze jest to, ze tak naprawde nie jest nic ponad to napisane :/

moja karta graficzna:

```

VGA Compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1x/2x (rev 5c)

```

Mam zainstalowane sterowniki ati-drivers, jednakze nic a nic sie nie wyswietla :/

Moj xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 64.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 80.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     8

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes    "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

 EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "640x480" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

 Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Blagam o pomoc, bo pomysly mi juz sie wyczerpuja :/

EDIT:

Odkrylem jeszcze jedna rzecz: po zmianie sterownika na vga X'y chodza, ale w jakims ogromnym sa powiekszeniu i co najgorsze, nie moge zmienic rozdzielczosci :/

Przy starcie pisze wtedy cos takiego:

```

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

Czyzby jakas wina w zlym dzialaniu X'ow lezala po stronie modulu DRI?Last edited by s!l3ntboy on Mon Mar 19, 2007 10:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arek.k

Ja bym zamienił na początek to:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

###        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]" #OLD

        Device     "Card0" #NEW

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

A jeśli nie, to podeślij cały 

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

dodatkowo 

```
$ lsmod
```

Jeszcze mi się przypomniało: podobny problem miałem z radeonem - opis znajdziesz tu.

----------

## misiOr

no i dlaczego "i810" skoro masz ATI ?

----------

## s!l3ntboy

misi0r: i810 dlatego, ze probowalem juz desperackich eksperymentow i zapomnialem tam poprawic na ati  :Wink: 

W kazdym badz razie ze sterami ati oraz radeon i fglrx nie dziala  :Wink: 

arek.k: Podany przez Ciebie sposob niestety nie dziala :/ Loga Xorg'a i lsmod podam jak tylko bede mial ku temu sposobnosc  :Wink: 

Mimo wszystko dzieki chlopaki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

Dodam jeszcze, że z tego co pamiętam to dla rage128 powinieneś wybierać otwarte sterowniki - radeon.

----------

## s!l3ntboy

Tak jak mówiłem przesyłam potrzebne informacje  :Wink: 

Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r2 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux wlasnyswiat 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 #7 SMP Mon Mar 19 16:34:35 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 18 March 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 19 17:03:04 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 8086,1229 card 0e11,b0d7 rev 05 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4742 card 1002,0080 rev 5c class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X rev 92, Mem @ 0x41000000/24, 0x40000000/12, I/O @ 0x1000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0x44000000 from 0x47ffffff to 0x43ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x40100000 - 0x401fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x40200000 - 0x40200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x44000000 - 0x43ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x40100000 - 0x401fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x40200000 - 0x40200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x44000000 - 0x43ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x40100000 - 0x401fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40200000 - 0x40200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x44000000 - 0x43ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.34.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.34g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb 20 2007 11:49:19

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.34.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-327152

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Oraz efekt polecenia lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                49200  0

snd_pcm_oss            43040  0

snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_emu10k1           112576  0

snd_rawmidi            26400  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         91936  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                6528  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                75396  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device         10888  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              24452  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         13832  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            8704  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              12804  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    51684  10 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

a nie mach64 lub r128 (dokładnie nie pamietam)?

----------

## s!l3ntboy

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> a nie mach64?

 

Wybacz że zapytam: to są takie sterowniki  :Question: 

Mogę spróbować i dać znać czy działają  :Wink: 

EDIT:

OK już doczytałem i wiem o co chodzi  :Razz: 

Nie mam jednak tych modułów, toteż zgodnie z tematem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-533551-highlight-radeon+sterowniki.html postanowiłem zainstalować x11-drm oraz xf86-video-ati  :Wink: 

Co z tego będzie  :Question:  Zobaczę jak tylko wróce ze szkoły  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Chodzi mi o VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" emerge -vp xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r2  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse vmmouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="mach64* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv* -nvidia* -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware* -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3  USE="dri -debug" 707 kB

```

----------

## s!l3ntboy

Dobra - sporo problemu juz rozwiazalem  :Very Happy: 

Po wykonaniu wczesniej wymienionych krokow i zmianie sterownika na ati - zadzialalo!  :Very Happy: 

Pojawil sie jednak nowy problem: pulpit nie miesci mi sie na ekranie :-/ Mianowicie moge przesuwajac kursorem przesuwac i ekran, ale wolalbym ustatycznic ekran, bo troszke to dla mnie niepraktyczne

Czekam z utesknieniem  :Smile: 

PS: Zalaczam efekt wklepania startx

```

(EE) ATI(0): ATIDRIScreenInit failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] mach64.o kernel module version 2.0.0, but version 1.0 or greater needed.

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI Capable

```

Widze problem z niezgodnoscia wersji, ale za bardzo nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzic :-/

----------

## Poe

co do za duzego pulpitu:

a) masz ustawioną za dużą wartość rozdzielczosci (której Twoj monitor juz nie obsluguje)

b) podczas konfiguracji xorga włączyles opcje (teraz nazwy dokladnie nie podam) dot. tego by xorg rysował wiekszy pulpit niz rozdzielczosc.

----------

## arek.k

@Poe:

co do a), to mogę się mylić, ale chyba jest to możliwe tylko w przypadku LCD, ale nie wiemy, czego używa @s!l3ntboy.

co do b), czy chodzi ci o opcję Virtual? np.: 

```
SubSection "Display"

     Viewport   0 0

     Depth     24

     Modes    "800x600"

     Virtual 1280 1024

EndSubSection
```

Mogę się mylić, ale z tego co pamiętam miałem taką sytuację (CRT) przy takich ustawieniach:

```
SubSection "Display"

     Viewport   0 0

     Depth     24

     Modes    "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection
```

Zwróć uwagę na kolejność rozdzielczości przy Modes.

Ale pamięć może mnie już zawodzić  :Smile:  i może nie to było wtedy przyczyną opisywanego tu problemu.

----------

## Poe

ad. ad a) przy CRT tez mi się zdarzalo cos podobnego

ad. ad b) tak, chodzilo mi o opcje virtual

----------

## arek.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ad. ad a) przy CRT tez mi się zdarzalo cos podobnego

 

No nie wiem. To chyba musisz mieć jakiś niezły ten monitor. Przy przekroczeniu max rozdzielczości z mojego wydobywają się tylko kłęby dymu  :Smile: .

Myślę, że zdarzyło ci się to po ustawieniu Virtual, albo w tym 2 przypadku, który opisałem (też miałem to na CRT).

W LCD to normalne, bo one mają stałą (fabryczną) rozdzielczość pracy (no może to trochę nieprecyzyjne) i nie da się ich "przerozdzielczować"  :Smile:  (mam nadzieję), ale to nie jest chyba za badzo odkrywcza informacja.

----------

## s!l3ntboy

Dzieki chlopaki - problem rozwiazany  :Wink: 

Faktycznie rozdzielczosc byla za duza jak na moj maly rupiec  :Razz: 

Wielkie dzieki za pomoc  :Smile: 

SOLVED  :Wink: 

----------

